# Do you ever front your employees cash in advance?



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I'll give a cash advance if my gut tells me the guy is good for it. I also never expect to see it again. Never part with more than you are willing to lose.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Incant believe I logged on here and there was more than one thread which was interesting. Its been pretty blah around deez parts..

Welcome back rob


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I used to do it and eventually I learned that there are good reasons why the major corporation pay their employees only on payday. 

I kind of learned (and forgot) this lesson many years ago when I was a roadie in a band. Whenever we would play at a major nightclub or casino, we would get paid at the end of the night. The road manager used to warn against running a tab for food and drinks because a $150-$200 payday could quickly turn into $40. 

Seeing the club owner peel you off a couple of 20's from his big wad of cash at the end of the night can really make you mad enough to quit.

So as it relates to employees, if they've already calculated what they need pay their bills and expenses, and they don't keep good records of the advances, they will be in for a surprise and rude awakening on payday.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Ive advanced,co signed, lent credit/gas cardsnever been an issue for me,but the look on a guys face when he quit or got fired and thought he had money coming to him was priceless:no:


----------



## carpenter123 (Jan 7, 2013)

an old moss of mine used to give a guy on our team advances all the time. mainly for booze and smokes. but it was always money that was gonna be paid to him on payday. and never more than what he already had earned.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

No I haven't.

Don't think I ever would.

They get money from me every Friday, and it's their job to be responsible enough to make it last. 

Haven't been asked in years, so I have to assume their doing the right thing.


----------



## joethepainter (Dec 1, 2012)

No. I used to but no longer.

I fronted a guy $800 bucks so he could get into a new apartment. He had worked for me for over a year so I didn't hesitate. Never saw him again... I hear he od'ed on crack with the money and ended up in the hospital. He never moved.

Another guy I fronted a week's pay. After a few months he hadn't even started paying any of it back. I finally one week just didn't pay him, I took my money back. We almost got into a fist fight right there, luckily we did not. He worked for me for another few months and then moved on.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I've asked my boss for my paycheck 2 days early, on the Wed instead of Friday so I can could pay some bills. I didn't feel comfortable doing it, and I hope I never have to again.


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

I've done it a few times. Most recent was about a week ago. I loaned one of my roofers $30 to put gas in his truck. I met him at the station and use my debit card to pay for it. That way I have the receipt to deduct on my taxes. I will do it for the right guys. I understand you guys that have been burned and don't want to loan money. I also think you shouldn't loan money if you can't afford to "give" it. That way it doesn't kill you if you never see it again. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

I had only ever had one guy do that, and he did it on a regular basis. Never for smokes or booze, but always some economic crisis at home. We always fronted him part of what he'd earned. Only later did we find out that he was a thief and a compulsive liar: he stole tools and equipment from us, lied about his financial troubles, and collected unemployment compensation fraudulently for many months until we caught him at that.

That was just our experience, so I'm glad to see that some others here have had more positive outcomes.


----------



## leeson1776 (Feb 6, 2012)

This is a good thread. I had a job a few years back and the guy who hired me offered to spot me some cash minutes after hiring me. I didn't take him up on it, but felt like he really trusted me, and I felt appreciated. It was nice of him.


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I had a guy start workin for me yesterday, at lunch time I get the,"hey can I get 10 bucks, I dont have any money, im broke". 
I said sorry, no cash on me, payday is still a week and a half away, so I had to ask, "if your broke how are you planning on paying for gas to work?"

My mom is helping me , he said. 

I had to laugh, I had another kid two years ago who would get paid on friday and be lookin for an advance on wedensday, that was a bad decision on my part when I started that.


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I will usually help once in a while, just not after 4 hours.

I was actually surprised he showed up today. We even talked about a small wager whether or not he would. I would have won $20 if I did.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

I used to. No longer interested in it. I spend a lot of energy making sure my guys get paid on time (I am fanatical about it). None of my guys has ever missed a check, so if they can't make it work with a regular check, I have started to look at it as a sign that they may need to be replaced.
Harsh, but I'm not the bank, I'm the boss. Different titles, different jobs.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I've asked for money only once. And old employer used to deposit funds electronically and the money didn't end up in my account despite the fact he had put it through. It was the end of the month, I had bills and rent to pay and I was desperate. I only asked for enough to cover my expenses. Eventually the cheque went through after my bills came out. I showed up at work the week after with cash.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I was owed a week's pay one time after I left a roofing company right when I started on my own, and I even felt weird asking for that.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

A.Murrill said:


> ... I also think you shouldn't loan money if you can't afford to "give" it. ...


This is a good rule to follow for employees, family and friends.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's kind of funny, in a good way, when I read about workers borrowing $ on this site. All of them felt the obligation to repay the debt quickly. I like hearing things like this, it makes be feel good!


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Warren said:


> While I have never asked a boss for an advance, I as an employer have been asked dozens of times. Most times I complied, although they have gotten fewer and fewer over the years.



If it is someone you have known for a while and can trust, why not. However, I wouldn't give most people a cash advance.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Dont people have saving accounts anymore? How do the guys that need cash today, get by if they have no money saved up? What if they lose thier job today? How are they going to eat tomorrow?


----------

